# Canine Body Armour



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Been considering this lately for some of the higher risk situations we get into.

Anyone can recommend a good supplier?

What are some of the pros and cons and experiences of people who use them. Would need to withstand stabs, broken bottles. Prefer ones that allow good mobility, can be worn in hotter weathe. Chain mail or kevlar?. Not convinced by velcro, do people prefer buckles? Despite the price it might be a good investment vet bills, losing a dog.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Most of the K9 Equipment sales companies carry a vest. Ray Allen does for sure. I think Elite K9 out of KY also carries one. The dogs definately need to train with them on. Some find them very uncomfortable. They are going to be hot regardless during the summer time. Usually vests without trauma plates don't offer excellant protection against stab wounds, better protection however against slashing wound. the last 3 dogs I'm aware of that died in service was from head shots where the vest wouldn't have helped anyway. Not saying there isn't a time when one should be worn. In my experience however, it's not all that often.

DFrost


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Stamina and conditioning is the Ultimate Key to this....Train as you fight!

Before you spend the amount of money for this equipment, I suggest you get a little history on injuires and deaths in the industry first. (Goverment/Military/LE) 

I am saying that because as Mr. Frost replied above, most injuries and/or deaths caused to working dogs have been in the neck and/or head region, thus any type of armor wouldn't of helped at all. 

Then look at the amount of injuries and deaths in a timeline to the actual number of deployments the K9 did as well as others. 

I see most of this in the Government/Military/LE programs and much rather have the speed, agility, stamina rather than the armor. I'd take the risk for my security of Speed and Agility.

Just my $.02


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

There are more "cons" as compared to "pros" concerning the vests. Train like you work is a nice comment but in the case of these vests you cannot train for what a person, or other circumstances can do to a dog in a vest.

Our department was slated to have them donated by a well meaning little girl who whom we all know about. We declined, stating that there are others out there more deserving. We didn't have the heart to down on her project so we tactfully declined.

Howard


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

From what I hear, the vest has more 'cons than pros'. It can get caught up in the environment as well as by the crook. There is also the problem of overheating. I would go without the vest.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks.

For the situations we deploy, a vest would be useful and I have decided to get one to trial. Could you point me in the direction of a preferred vest, and why you like it instead of others. Would be grateful.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

You might try; http://www.rayallen.com/?gclid=CLSHldemwpwCFZtC5godqm38mw or http://www.k9storm.com/profile.html for a start.

DFrost


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Are you looking for a tactical vest or armored vest? They do make both and I see alot of organizations deploying with a vest (Not Armored) for multi mission sets. (Roping, carries, lowering, tracking, etc)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

He specified stabs and broken bottles. I just assumed he meant armored. We have tactical and rapelling vests for our dogs as well.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

K9 Storm has the best K9 Armor I've seen . IMO it has the best fit for mobility . 

With that said I'm with most here and am not too big on vests . They take away the dog's best assets which are speed and mobility and do not protect the area where most K9 get shot or stabbed which is in the head and neck area . 

I know most K9 Handlers from other departments that I know never get their vests out of the trunk . We had several donated and the handlers that took them had good intentions in using them . But after working with them initially never found a situation where they could use them . 

We no longer take them but if someone wants to help they can donate money to our K9 Foundation . 

The thing K9 Handlers need to realize that if they take a vest as a donation (which is great Public Relations intially) if their dog gets shot or stab and is not wearing the vest the organization donated , all that good PR could go down the tubes when it's learned they had a vest and didn't use it . 

To me they are just a PR stunt based on how many K9 Handlers actually use them once they get them .


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Jim and David. 

The situations I am thinking off include bodyguard, static guard and crowd control. Usually you have plenty of time to suit up and where mobility is reduced due to confined space and short range deployment anyway but I take your points on board. Thank you for raising them. I have done a bit of browsing, there are some that have incorporated neck guards too. Will keep looking.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

James,

One of the biggest faults of a vest is that it gives a bad guy a handle in which to control or injure your dog. A dog can turn in its' skin but not a vest if he is grabbed. Food for thought.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Howard, good point.


----------

